# Mini-donkey harness



## hugadonk (Feb 29, 2004)

I have several large donkeys that we drive, but have recently acquired a pair of 36" mini donkeys that I will be driving as a team.

My question is, what size harness are you other mini-donkey drivers using on these larger minis? Or are you using harness specifically designed for mini-donkeys or just having it custom made?

I know their heads don't fit the mini-horse bridles and I'm using a small pony bridle on mine. But I'm having trouble with the britchens being a bit small and quarter straps being too short in mini-work harnesses. But the pony size is too large. Hope some of you have had better luck fitting yours and can advise me.

Hugadonk/ Nelda


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm not going to be able to help you on this...but we have a Amish family that makes our harnesses, we either take the horses or donkeys to him and he measures them and does all the harness making. I have tried my mini harness for the horses on the donks and it just didnt fit right at all..it was either toobig or to small in places I couldnt really adjust.


----------



## hugadonk (Mar 1, 2004)

<<I have tried my mini harness for the horses on the donks and it just didnt fit right at all..it was either toobig or to small in places I couldnt really adjust.>>

That's unfortunately what I am finding too. Seems they either need to be cut down from a pony size or added to on the mini-size. Makes it hard to find one ready-made. Custom fitting may be the only real answer to a good fitting mini-donkey harness.

Thanks for your reply!

hugadonk/Nelda


----------



## minimule (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey Nelda,






Try this website. http://www.iberianconnection.com/bdent/mini-tack.html

I haven't ordered one from them yet but all the photos show the harnesses on donkeys.

Good Luck


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 3, 2004)

Here is another place to check out harness's at Quality Llama Products, Inc. & Alternate Livestock Supply Web site is: https://secure.llamaproducts.com/ They have all sorts of neat things to order~!


----------



## hugadonk (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks for both of those websites...... both have some interesting products. The ones pictured on the B&D site look like they do fit the mini donkeys very well. They are only in breast collar size but that might be ok.

Has anyone used the breast collar team harnesses? (As opposed to the farm type harness with collars...) I'm wondering if there is too much pull down on the neckstraps to sore them with a pole.

hugadonk/Nelda


----------

